# Green ribbon for first time hunter



## Saxon_Jasmine (28 December 2010)

Evening all.

I am taking my mare hunting tomorrow for the first time (I've hunted before) so think I need to tie a green ribbon in her tail. What is the best way to do this?

Thank you.


----------



## Eriskayowner (28 December 2010)

I plait my horse's tail and put it up, using green insulation tape to keep the plait in. If you don't want to plait, you can just wrap the tape around the tail. I've never had a problem with it, and it has never fallen out. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## lauraandjack (28 December 2010)

When I hunted my sec D for the first few times (therefore not plaited) I plaited a small section of his tail into a long plait and attached the green ribbon to this.  Seemed to work....


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (29 December 2010)

Tail up and green insulation tape round it or tail down and tape round top part of tail. When I first took my ex racehorse out who was prone to cow kicking, I had both red and green. Had quite a few comments about him looking like a traffic light!!


----------



## Eriskayowner (29 December 2010)

I used to put both colours on as well - can't claim they weren't warned and covers all eventualities!!


----------



## Cross-Country(L) (29 December 2010)

if shes not good with things on her tail you can tie it to your boot or if you have long hair at the bottom of your plait or tack it to your saddle,this is what my friend did as her horse was a bit nervous of it on her tail


----------



## mastermax (29 December 2010)

Its our Highlands first season this year too and we plaited his tail, folded it up and securred it with green tape. Brilliant, as it kept his very long tail from getting caught up and also alerted people he was a novice. TBH, I shall leave the tape in for the whole season when he goes out and hopefully by next year he will be used to the sounds, sights and smells.  Have a good hunt. x


----------



## Eriskayowner (29 December 2010)

Mousey in my sig is sporting his tail up - it's not just a very short tail!!!


----------



## Eriskayowner (29 December 2010)

And Blackjack has his tail up here, with tape. Good luck


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (29 December 2010)

Thank you for everyone's replies. I decided to tie a piece of green ribbon in her tail which did the job. I may tape it up in the future if we get more into it, seems like a good idea.

And just a quick report of the day:

It was incredible  I think my horse was made to hunt. 

She pricked her ears at the sight of the hounds and sound of the horn and just looked totally at home. She is an ex racehorse who I have re schooled over the past year and is prone to having tantrums, however she just relaxed as soon as we arrived.

Unfortunatly it was too foggy to hunt, but we went for a lovely ride anyway. My mare had a silly 2 mins when I rode her at the front (I thought she'd be happier there) but then we found someone to ride with at the back and she settled instantly. After 10mins she was happily cantering along with no rein contact. 

I am so pleased I found something she really loves, and that I love too. I think my potential eventer is now going to be my hunter.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Happy Hunter (29 December 2010)

Oh thats great!
Do you know much about her racing history - Lots of them have to Hunt to qualify for races 

Glad it was fun! hope the fog goes soon for you!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (29 December 2010)

Glad to hear you had a wonderful time.  So much more enjoyable when your horse behaves.  Where did you meet?


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (29 December 2010)

glad you had a good day! i would still put tape in for the next few outings as they sometimes loose the plot on the next few meets! then at least you have warned people. lets hope she continues to be a lovely hunter for you.


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (29 December 2010)

I think she must have hunted before as she is an Irish racehorse. I know she raced National Hunt, not sure if that means she had to hunt? 

Yes, it was a massive relief that she behaved! She is normally lovely but can have horrid, horrid tantrums when she gets worried.

Yup, green tape/ribbon will be staying in this year, just incase she gets more excitable with time. Our Master said to me today that they are normally beautifully behaved on the first time out, ok on the second, and little s*ds on the third. I hope this isn't true!

I'm going to get out as much as possible for the rest of this season (probably not much though as I'm at Uni), pray that it helps her eventing for the summer, then properly organise transport, etc for hunting next year and try and get her out once or twice a week


----------



## amage (2 January 2011)

Saxon_Jasmine said:



			I think she must have hunted before as she is an Irish racehorse. I know she raced National Hunt, not sure if that means she had to hunt?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it! According to her racing record she never pointed and over here you don't hunt them to qualify them anyway. She ran in 3 bumpers and 4 hurdles so would have had no need to hunt from a schooling point of view. If she ever did hunt, she was trained in Galway so would have been hunting stonewall country. I have seen quite a few Luso horses take to hunting after racing like ducks to water!


----------

